# Marinated Pork Carne Al Pastor



## Smokey Lew (Jan 24, 2011)

*Al pastor* (Spanish; "Shepherd style") is a dish developed in Central Mexico, likely as a result of the adoption of the shawarma spit-grilled meat brought by Lebanese immigrants to Mexico.[1] Having derived from the shawarma, it is also similar to the Turkish doner kebab and the Greek gyros. Whereas döner is usually lamb-based (thus the "shepherd style" name), gyros and tacos al pastor in Mexico are made from pork.

This definition of "Al Pastor" comes from Wikipedia and pretty much describes the origin of the tacos we had for dinner last night. I got the packaged al pastor from a local Mexican market. You can't beat the price and it comes out delicious. I also bought two kinds of salsa, one red and one green, and the pico de gallo, also known as salsa fresca.

The idea is to cook the al pastor down in a CI pan until the edges of the pork get crispy and the marinade mixture cooks down providing a nice caramelization to the meat. After the tortillas are toasted on the grill, the rest is easy . . . just assemble and eat!





















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic!!!! Your are right about it being a cheap and tasty meal too.


----------



## Redflea (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh man...that looks so good.  Local taco shops carry al pastor, but for some reason I never thought about getting the goods and doing it myself.  

Putting this on my list.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 24, 2011)

Lew did the Lebanese immigrants bring that Corona too?   Like everything you cook Lew it looks great and I enjoy the background too. I keep telling you the Food Network will be calling soon.


----------



## Goober (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks great. Little hole in wall Mexican joint in Robistown over there made a version using Cabrito. They only made it up on the weekend I think.  

bigwheel


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 24, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!

We have one place in town that makes them on the spit (weekends only).  $1.09 a taco and they are sooo good!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I guess I'm going to be looking for a local mexican grocery tomorrow!


----------



## Don Cash (Jan 24, 2011)

I had al pastor tacos for the first time Friday night at a local Mexican restaurant that we go to a lot. One of the best meals I've had there. Not traditional but they use beef for theirs. 

Yours look incredible. Gonna have to do some googling and figure out the marinade/sauce. Can't wait to do pork ones.

Great post!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 24, 2011)

Great plan Don. Kindly repoat back on your findings. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 24, 2011)

Great post Lew. A buddy of mine has a catering truck and one the my favorites to order is the al pastor tacos. I'll need to add that to my things to cook list.


----------



## Redflea (Jan 24, 2011)

This one looks interesting...

http://norecipes.com/2008/05/04/tacos-al-pastor/

I created a word doc of this recipe to make it easier to try...in case anyone else wants to try it the doc is attached.

The recipe is oven-based, but looks easily adaptable to the grill...


----------



## Goober (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Redflea sounds and looks mighty good. Tip I picked up from an old S. of the border chum on the chiles is as opposed to cooking or boiling them is to simply de seed and remmove the stems then rehydrate in cool tap water in the blender for about 10 mins and then flippy da switch. He claimed and I found it be true the chiles maintain their color and flavor best when dealt with in such a manner as opposed to pre cooking, simmering etc. Just a thought for you'uns. 

bigwheel


----------



## bknox (Jan 25, 2011)

Lew that looks excellent. I was talking to a guy in the grocery this past weekend who owned a Brazilian Cafe and he was also speaking of Lebanese influences in Brazilian cuisine. I would have never figured but it all seems very good.


----------

